# Moving from San Francisco to Sydney



## renaultjr (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there, does anybody know a good shipping company from California or Sydney?


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello, Great choice! Been there .. we're just down the road from you in Lavender Bay - it's a great area - have you discovered the food shopping at the North Sydney station mall? Great butcher in there - also have you been to St Honore? some of the best sourdough in Sydney, they have just moved a few doors to 40 Miller Street


----------

